# [b43] 2.6.25-r2 and 4318 problem

## Goundy

Hi guys.

I recently installed the new 2.6.25-r2 kernel. And I'm trying to use the integrated b43 driver.

Well I installed it (following the official manual) but hell it won't work :/

I get some -12 ssb error and have no clue on what is that...

```

b43-phy1: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found

b43-phy1 debug: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2, Revision 7

b43-phy1 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

b43-phy1 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple'

phy1: Failed to initialize wep

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -12

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PML, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

```

Here's all my desc:

Linux localhost 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Fri May 9 19:18:50 CEST 2008 i686 AMD

Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

I tried to unload/load drivers manually but still got problems :/

```

acer-wmi: Acer Laptop WMI Extras unloaded

b43-phy2: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found

b43-phy2 debug: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2, Revision 7

b43-phy2 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

b43-phy2 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple'

phy2: Failed to initialize wep

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -12

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PML, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

acer-wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras version 0.1

Registered led device: acer-wmi::mail

```

Could be a problem with acer-wmi? Because there's no: acer-wmi::wireless loaded ?

I'm confused I don't what to do !

Someone got an idea?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## IvanMajhen

Is maybe ndiswrapper loaded? I had error like this when ndiswrapper was loaded.

Do you have PCI_GOANY=y set?

----------

## willie_wang

To read the status of the wireless radio (0=off, 1=on):

```
cat /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless
```

To enable the wireless radio:

```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless
```

Taken from: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/laptops/acer-wmi.txt

Hope this helps. You may have to add "echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless" to your local.start script to ensure this is loaded each time you start. ~ww

----------

## Goundy

Hi back. Thank you guys for your answers.

@Ivan:

Yes I have it enabled: CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

Note: I don't have ndiswrapper on my machine, all I've is the integrated b43 driver.

@willie_wang:

Already tried enabling wireless like this, but nothing change got the same errors above :/

Really confusing :/

Well, here's my .config: http://rafb.net/p/1mLXfk56.html

Regards

----------

## IvanMajhen

Could you try 2.6.25-zen1 sources? They have more up to date drivers and better speed algorithm (PID, rc_simple sucks).

I'm using them and b43 works great, even packet injection works. Only speed is max 1.2 megabytes/s.

I'm also using acer_wmi and have no problems with it.

Also try disabling B43_PCMCIA=y if your card is not cardbus and compile SSB as module.

----------

## Goundy

Okay thank you Ivan I'll try this and tell you what  :Smile: 

----------

## Goundy

Hum excuse me Ivan:

```

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

```

Which option should I put as "=m" for the ssb ?

Thanks

----------

## IvanMajhen

Don't change .config file directly. Go with make menuconfig. It is under Device Drivers.

```
   

{M} Sonics Silicon Backplane support                                                                          

-*- Support for SSB on PCI-bus host                                                                        

 [ ] No SSB kernel messages                                                                             

 [ ] SSB debugging                                                                                   

 -*- SSB PCI core driver

 
```

----------

## Goundy

Hi back.

Ivan I'm unable to switch it to M ôO? wtf?

It doesn't want to disable it anyway....

----------

## IvanMajhen

Do you maybe have b44 selected as build in? It also uses SSB. If you have then select it as module.

----------

## Goundy

Hi back.

Well I built ssb as module, but nothing changed I got the same -12 error.

I think I'll stay on my 2.6..23 kernel :/

Anyway if you Ivan wish to get a root access on my box to check this out I'll give it to you ^^

Thank you very much for all answers!

----------

## IvanMajhen

Which kernel are you now using? Could you upload again your .config somewhere so i can compare it with mine?

----------

## Goundy

Hi back !

Well thank you Ivan for all your answers.

Well I'm trying to make it working with kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r2.

Here's my .config:  http://rafb.net/p/6oQEf542.html

I'm really stuck on this :/ I'm still using a vmsplice vulnerable kernel but at least wireless works (bcm 43xx)  :Sad: 

Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## IvanMajhen

Hi.

Could you try with this config:

http://pastebin.com/f2bd620d1

It is your config with my setting for b43, mac80211.

----------

## Goundy

Hi Ivan.

Dude it doesn't work :/ even with this .config file.

Hell I don't understand wtf is wrong  :Sad: 

I give up  :Sad: 

----------

## IvanMajhen

Try this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693933.html

----------

## Goundy

Hi ivan ! Thanks again for this ressource !

But unfortunately ! got the same problem (-12 error)...

No way, this damned card is driving me crazy -_-"

----------

